# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Can Dart Frogs live with a bumble bee toad?

## jersey chuck

I have three small Dart Frogs and I was wondering if I can put my Bumble Bee Walking Toad in with them :Confused:

----------


## Kurt

No, not a good idea and here's why. Although captive bred darts are nontoxic, bumblebee toads are not and so will poison your darts over a period. Also, bumblee toads are all wild caught at the moment, so you run the the risk of infecting your darts with foreign pathogens.

----------


## John Clare

And even if you have CB bumble bee toads, they are still toxic.  Like Kurt is saying, the toads make their own toxins, no matter whether they are captive bred or wild caught.  Dart frogs are only poisonous if collected from the wild.

----------

